# SD45 good or bad



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

well the new sd45 has been out for a bit any new good or bads?
Dick


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes Mr. Savatgy I edited and deleted the content of your reply.

SteveC
MLS Moderator


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

New wheels again, second revision this year. Better contour, wrong gauge, but keyed to the axle... not real helpful in the diesels but a step forward. No longer plated, no longer cnc mahined, sintered steel wheels. 

Other change seems to be some wiring issues, but see if you have a problem or not. (if you add a decoder) 

The other change is no more weights down in the tank, now it stacks of steel plates, and it does NOT weigh 15 pounds as advertised. 

One thing to watch for is noisy gearboxes, though rare, some have come through with insufficient grease, but you can't tell without a total teardown. 

Add weights to bring to 15 pounds, dremel the paint off the wheel treads and smooth them out and you have a great loco (except you might have wiring issues later). 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Greg 
can you gage the wheels? 
Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Just to be sure. You said gauge is off. What about back to back? In other words if gauge was corrected would it mess up back to back? I really like the MRL version but don't want to buy trouble.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Paul I was simplifying and said something that is not technically correct 

Wheel contour good, back to back and gauge under, but I have second hand infoi that you can put a washer on the axle end, replace the wheel and get it right. 
I did not have enough time at rj's to verify this for myself. 

It's funny that virtually no one has commented on this radical change (I believe for the good) by Aristo. 

Be apprised that this is only on the 2013 sd's 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I will end up with one of those MRL units yet.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

does anybody know are they still using red stuff on the screws that hold the wheels on? 
dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes, not on the 2013 models. 

That's usually the least of your worries on diesels. Steamers yes, but if you slip a wheel on a diesel it's no big deal, just lap wheel to axle and put a better screw in and you will be good to go. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the reason I asked about the thread lock is if I get a sd45 and I want to try to gauge the wheels I don't want to brake a screw off 
in the axle. 
Dick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not have any issues removing the screws from the new SD 45. Be aware of the new PnP socket as it does not line up correctly but you can still install a QSI just will miss two rear pin sockets. You do not need to worry about wheel slip as the new wheels are keyed. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick, on the red loctite, there are good methods of removal, my favorite is a small, pinpoint torch for about 8 seconds on the screw, but you CAN break some of them. It comes with the territory, unfortunately. 

So far I have never broken one off, but I have been very careful. In most cases, where I have needed to tighten one is because it loosened. I leave them alone as much as I can. 

If you ever take one off, get nice stainless steel replacement ones, Ace hardware stocks them. Then you won't strip the heads. The metal on the stock ones is garbage. Another KEY thing is to find a screwdriver that REALLY is a good fit to the screws. Once the screwdriver is in the slot, there should be NO "wiggle room", if there is, keep hunting for a screwdriver that fits really well. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Jethro J. on 06 Jul 2013 11:18 AM 
Yes Mr. Savatgy I edited and deleted the content of your reply.

SteveC
Stevie, Jethreo Luv you lone time. you still taken your Al timers meds ? Well Mr. Savatgy, I see you didn't quite get message, so we'll just revert to deleting posted replies.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you both for the replys. another reason i asked was i have twisted the head off of 2 allready did not want to do it again. 
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Basically NEVER do this without heat IF red loctite is used. Try to never re-use the screws. $100 worth of wisdom for free









Greg


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 07 Jul 2013 12:37 PM 
Posted By Jethro J. on 06 Jul 2013 11:18 AM 
Yes Mr. Savatgy I edited and deleted the content of your reply.

SteveC
Stevie, Jethreo Luv you lone time. you still taken your Al timers meds ? Well Mr. Savatgy, I see you didn't quite get message, so we'll just revert to deleting posted replies.









He never gets it.


Our decision,(btw by unanimous vote) back in 2008, to end his membership in the Hudson River Large Scale RR Club looks better and better as the years go by.

Pat McCarty
Co/Founder and 1st president


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg 
could not tell red Loctite was used. that is why I asked here about the new sd45 thanks 
Dick

ps ordered one from Rob on sale $315


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually you can see gobs of it, but not always. Practice and experience will help you identify it. 

Just because some locos don't have it, does not mean others, even in the same production run, don't either. 

Greg


----------

